# HURRY pull out those spotting scopes!



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome day for seeing a TON of wildlife. I woke up early to do a snow check. There is about 10" at 9000 feet. Here is some footage:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep, you're nuts. only way I'm goin out in that crap is if I had a gun and I was hunting somethin. but thats why you'll be able to hunt further and longer than me, truly admire the conditioning, I'm off to the climate controlled gym. did you get your deer?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Matt..... you've gone plumb loco amigo.*

We descendants of those from south of the border only go out in the snow to kill something.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Why am I pulling out my spotting scope?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, what's with needing the spotting scope? And what happened to the Cheater Buck? Never did get an update on that one Matt.... o-||


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

elk22hunter said:


> Why am I pulling out my spotting scope?


Cuz the cloud cover over the Wasatch was just lifting and the light and deep snow conditions were perfect for spotting the deer and elk with ease. I'm a beginner spotter so I love it when the snow makes is easy.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

HunterDavid said:


> Yeah, what's with needing the spotting scope? And what happened to the Cheater Buck? Never did get an update on that one Matt.... o-||


The "cheater buck" got put on hold for next year.....because a bigger one came along. I hope the chapter is not closed on this but I spotted a GIANT just a few days before the hunt. He was a 6x6 with double cheaters on both sides. I couldn't sleep. 2 days before the hunt ended (for this area) I got within 10 yards of the biggest deer I had ever seen. I was convinced it was a done deal. All I could see though were his antlers, ears, and a few inches of neck. I waited for about an hour for him to get up and start feeding again and get a clean shot. While waiting a small 2 point walked right into me and had a panic attack. The six point never raised even an inch higher as he bolted straight down the rocky cliffs of the mountain. I really almost cried. I'm not kidding. I was so emotional. While sitting there after my mishap an awesome 4x4 walked right across the hillside infront of me. I took the shot and off he went straight down the mountain with a trail of blood. It was dark after an hour so I waited till morning. I tracked a little blood here and there but nothing. I've been looking ever since for birds or any sign.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Matt that sucks hope ya find him


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow  great stuff! I just took up running this year and that run got my heart pumping. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You are a maniac!!!! That snow looks wet and nasty!! It is going to be a mess tomorrow! Atleast I'll stand out more in my orange so I hope I don't get shot!!


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool stuff....Just wondering how you are exporting out of Imovie and uploading to youtube for the quality also which camera do you have?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

wfm said:


> Cool stuff....Just wondering how you are exporting out of Imovie and uploading to youtube for the quality also which camera do you have?


Once you have everything done in Imovie you click on the "share" button and under that tab there is a option to download is straight to imovie. It's as easy as that. I hope you have something cool to share.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw this on the news. You really ripped off Les Stroud or whatever his name is on camera angles. j/k your video was pretty cool. 8)


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck finding him man. I had a similar experiece a few years back. Flinched as i pulled the trigger on a nice buck, had to go up the next morning to follow his trail, tracked him all day long and never found him that was back when i was 14 and it would have been my first deer, i was pissed.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I saw this on the news. You really ripped off Les Stroud or whatever his name is on camera angles. j/k your video was pretty cool. 8)


Funny I thought Les Stroud was someone on the staff at KSL. A quick "google" sent me in the right direction. Looks about right. Yeah, after carrying a camera after all these years I've learned you only have about 10 choices for camera angles when traveling solo. Even when people do come along with me they are opposed to taking the time to film anything.


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Matt- I like the videos and enjoy hearing your hunting stories, its good stuff. FYI- If you use rain-X on the front of your gopro it will help keep snow and rain from sticking.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was this suppose to be in the "running forum"? _(O)_ 

Where's the big game 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am moving this post to the Great outdoors section.

Please refrain from posting exercise videos in Big Game.

thanks


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> I am moving this post to the Great outdoors section.
> 
> Please refrain from posting exercise videos in Big Game.
> 
> thanks


You are the boss and I totally respect that. Here are my thoughts though. Hunting big game is an art and the best part about this forum is that everyone his/her own approach to getting their big game on the ground and we learn/share how it is done. My approach is methodical, and produces results and absolutely belongs on the big game section because my "run" is indeed crucial to me getting my animal tagged. When it snows I cover ground and track. I cover a TON of ground 50-60 miles within 48 hours. I carry a small pair of binoculars and see everything. Almost all big game that I've taken I've seen while "running". Also, being in top shape creates the perfect hunter. No car, no 4 wheeler, no horse, no problem. The more ground one can cover the better the chances for success. I think more hunters out there could be motivated by my videos and see another approach to successful hunting. It's not always about seeing the shot taken or the animal in this section. It's about the journey getting there. That's it and that's the truth. I do respect the decision you will make and if you don't like what I put up I'll atleast post a pic of my animal but know this. My running/tracking/scouting is what got me there.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Awesome day for seeing a TON of wildlife. I woke up early to do a snow check. There is about 10" at 9000 feet. Here is some footage:


Hoy! Another running nut! If you ever need someone to run with, just let me know.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

You know what they call things that run? Prey... Just kiddin. Respect, Matt, for being so dedicated.


----------

